# 380lbs



## FIND and CATCH (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## jbogg (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice hog!  She’s a biggun for sure.  I Shot a sow a couple of years back with Killer Kyle up in the mountains that probably went close to 300lbs.  She had a three inch layer of fat across her back.  I had never seen anything like it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice ! That's a growed one !


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 27, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 27, 2019)

pretty thick one there


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 27, 2019)

That WAS a breeder for sure! I bet she stayed pregnant.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 27, 2019)

That's a Big girl.   One of the worst cuttin's I ever seen was a big sow with little knife teeth.     Welcome back to the forum.  I've looked at your BIG BUCK thread a few times!!  I hunt the south end of Tift     I don't think we got em as Big as y'all do ?


----------



## RootConservative (Feb 27, 2019)

Did you find out how many she was carrying?


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Feb 27, 2019)

She's never had pigs


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## FIND and CATCH (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 27, 2019)

I was thinking she looked like a big quilt


----------



## catchdogs (Feb 27, 2019)

I caught one lime that years ago was 322 first time caught her. Caught her a year later she had lost weight but was still a huge sow.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 1, 2019)

FIND and CATCH said:


> She's never had pigs


How could you tell?


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 2, 2019)

That would make some fine sausage!


----------



## bany (Apr 18, 2019)

Great sow!


----------

